
DNC says Russia tried to hack its servers again in November 2018 - smacktoward
https://www.zdnet.com/article/dnc-says-russia-tried-to-hack-its-servers-again-in-november-2018/
======
pgnas
Doubling down on the rhetoric... Lessons from propaganda playbook.. keep
repeating it .

~~~
super_cereal
Double down? Didn’t the intelligence community also blame Russia for the hack
in 2016?

